# need help



## ck3510hulsey (Oct 21, 2015)

Just purchased a ck3510h and love it so far. Question is do you need weight on back with FEL I have a 6ft Befco blade on back.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nope, you don't need weight on the back with a FEL, but your happiness will increase with the amount of weight on the back!
I usually carry something on the back, if you don't, full bucket can keep the back wheels bouncing on the ground and could cause a nose dive, at least on mine. With extra weight on the back, and not having it too high in the air keeps the center of gravity of your tractor low and less likely to tip. 
When I haul round bales around, I like having my box blade on the back, but I love having my snowblower out there somewhat more!


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

My tractor has fluid filled rear tires and I hang a 3 bottom plow on the back for extra ballast when moving a larger quantity of material with the bucket. It gives me more traction.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

As said already,just keep the bucket when full low to ground.
My tractor tires are loaded plus rear blade makes BIG different for traction.


----------



## kjtz28 (May 14, 2015)

*Counter weight*

I am wondering if anyone knows how front counter weights were attached to b275's
Thanks


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

kjtz28 said:


> I am wondering if anyone knows how front counter weights were attached to b275's
> Thanks


Welcome to TF.
Bare w/me for I'm not the sharpest knife in the draw...
Does B275 have front loader install when asking this question?,for most B's didn't and don't come w/front weights.

Happy New Years.


----------



## kjtz28 (May 14, 2015)

I don't have a loader on it. But when I'm snowblowing I could use some front weight


----------

